# Non-Traditional Dogs



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How many training directors, decoys, or helpers see nontraditional dogs doing PP work? I'm thinking of the Chesapeake Bay retriever, Pit Bull Terrier, or some of the herding breeds.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know if you want to count the bitework in Schutzhund...but in our club we have 2 American Pit Bull Terriers and 2 American Bull dogs. I also knew a girl in a previous club I was a part of that had at least a SchH1 (maybe a 2, I don't remember exactly) on her Lab/Border Collie mix


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

How did they work out? I have only seen 2 bulldogs and they didn't seem to have the bite work for the sport of Schutzhund.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

To follow up on Lynsey's statement (we belong to the same club), we also had the only Sch II Presa in the country on our club. Excellent natural drives for bite work!
One of the ABs could be a really nice dog. Problem is, he has terrible hips. He comes out mainly because he enjoys it so much. We don't let him do any jumping even though he doesn't seem to be aware of his bad hips. At one time we had an Austrailian Cattle Dog with awesome potential. His owner fell in love and we haven't seen him in a year or so. :roll: 
There is/was a Chessy in the USA with a Sch III. I'm supprised there aren't more doing bite work. Awesome dogs!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Don't forget about the two Boston Terriers, Tito and Doodle Bug. They think they are ten feet tall and bullet proof. They may get their butts handed to them but they will give you enough time to get out of Dodge. Just what a protection dog should do. You just don't have as much time to get out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Don't forget about the two Boston Terriers, Tito and Doodle Bug.


I never do forget about those Bostons. :lol:


----------



## Erin Sullivan (Jul 24, 2007)

we have a good number of American pit bull terriers and ABs in our club (Commonwealth Working Dog Club). 

the president of our club has 1 AB and one APBT; training director recently got a I on a pit bull he was training for someone else; we have a woman in the club with two pit bulls, both of which have their II and will be going for IIIs in the spring; and i'm working a pit bull as well, hopefully going for a B in spring and we'll hopefully be able to get a I next year and take it from there. 

my boy isn't perfect, but he does like to bite!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

We have an American Bulldog breeder that comes out to our club occasionaly that has a couple of awesome dogs. Supposedely one of which is fairly well known in the AB community.
I've had an australian cattle dogs and a couple of border collies that LOVED bitework. The ACD could have done dual purpose work for most PDs (that would have been willing to work a 50lb dog that is...). He loved it, was good at it and although fairly social, would become very serious and could take an admirable amount of serious pressure without shutting down at all. Very cool dog. The BCs had a blast but of course, if the "this is nothing but a rough-housing game" aspect went away, they were done playing. Boy, they could fly, though!
We've got a guy that boards his Chesapeake with us that we are always urgint to bring to training. Hes a high drive dog, tough as nails, dominant and protective but social and very confident. He could definitely do the work but the guy is always working weekends .


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a lab, Sacha, that does bitework...she's not very good at it...but she loves it!!!


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

A guy I know put a sch 3 on a golden retriever.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've seen/worked with Labs, Chesapeake, BC, ACD, German Shorthair Pointer, Dalmation, Poodle (the big one), Dogo, Malamute, wolfdog, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Great Dane, English Mastiff and Bull Mastiff.

I've also worked with more traditional, but still not as commonly seen, breeds like Beauceron, Boxer, Am Bulldog, etc.

Of the uncommon ones, my favorite was probably the ACD. Drivey, tough little things, with some definite talent.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

We have a member that trains with an American Bulldog. Nice dog but much slower to progress in the FR training than the rest of the Mals in the group.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

In the past I co-owned a sch 1 giant schnauzer. but thats not that uncommon


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> How many training directors, decoys, or helpers see nontraditional dogs doing PP work? I'm thinking of the Chesapeake Bay retriever, Pit Bull Terrier, or some of the herding breeds.


One of our club members has a Weimaraner that recently got his BH and CGC certificates. She is working him mostly toward SDA and he is coming along nicely in tracking too.

Terry Fisk
www.showandsport.com


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Folks thanks for sharing the info on non-traditional breeds. This gives me something else to pass on to folks who are looking in other areas. The old standard breeds are nice and safe but...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

In my first Sch club I trained with, we had a Chessie, a yellow lab, and a standard poodle. As far as I can recall before the club folded, the Chessie had a BH and an OB1, the standard got the AD (did mostly tracking and obedience, not much bitework), and the yellow lab probably could have gotten her Sch 3 eventually. She was a firecracker!

Kadi, I'm curious how the wolfdog and the Malamute worked out!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Of course, no discussion of non-traditional dogs would be complete without mention of the amazing Mr. Murphy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTN5kTkdvME
8) 8) 8)


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

There is a Briard that trains with the Tulsa SchH club. I think he is titled 2, but I'm not sure.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I really like that video. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David, put a half dozen of those little bassids in the back of a squad car. The bad guy will think you threw a hornets nest at him. :lol: :lol: 
LE needs to use more of them in detection. I've seen thousands over my working terrier span and I'd bet you could find a high percentage of good ones.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Kadi, I'm curious how the wolfdog and the Malamute worked out!


The wolfdog was interesting. No interest in working at all, in prey or defense. Until the owner started bring out his pit. His pit really enjoyed the work, and they would tie the wolfdog out to watch. After just a few sessions the wolfdog decided if the pit was going to do it, he could to, and he actually started working. Was never exceptional at it, but he was nothing to be embarassed about either.

The Malamute worked in defense. Very little prey, but man I wouldn't stick my hand in there to find out if he'd really bite or not, he had a wicked threat display. He wouldn't do a long send, but he'd bite a sleeve/suit and work in the muzzle if you came in close.


----------



## Tammy McDowell (Dec 4, 2006)

Did somebody say 'Tito'? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Tito our Boston


















And then there was Peewee...PitxAmBulldog, Tito's all time Idol


----------

